# Grooming a Poodle versus grooming a Maltese?



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

I noticed that a few members also have Maltese. I was wondering as far as grooming, which one, Poodle or Maltese, is the most involved!

I brush mine everyday and bathe them once every 7-10 days. And do top knots at least 3 times a day!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish I could help but I don't have my poodle yet. Maltese vary a lot based on coat type and cut. Bailey was never bad about matting, but since he's been a Schnauzer cut, it's not even an issue. I brush him out before his bath (every 2 weeks) and that's it. I would think a Poodle in a short clip wouldn't be that much work either. If you want longer hair it will mean more brushing. Since you are a Maltese owner, I'm sure you know white will probably require more bathing and show dirt more, lol. 

I want a Spoo and I like longer hair, so I know I'm going to spend a lot more time brushing, which I don't mind at all. The main reason I clipped Bailey down was for his comfort and I dyed his hair and didn't have the patience to wait for it too grow/fade out. He never liked wearing a top knot anyway, but he sure looked cute in it. 

Have you posted any pics of your Malts? I have a few in my gallery; take a look!


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I wish I could help but I don't have my poodle yet. Maltese vary a lot based on coat type and cut. Bailey was never bad about matting, but since he's been a Schnauzer cut, it's not even an issue. I brush him out before his bath (every 2 weeks) and that's it. I would think a Poodle in a short clip wouldn't be that much work either. If you want longer hair it will mean more brushing. Since you are a Maltese owner, I'm sure you know white will probably require more bathing and show dirt more, lol.
> 
> I want a Spoo and I like longer hair, so I know I'm going to spend a lot more time brushing, which I don't mind at all. The main reason I clipped Bailey down was for his comfort and I dyed his hair and didn't have the patience to wait for it too grow/fade out. He never liked wearing a top knot anyway, but he sure looked cute in it.
> 
> Have you posted any pics of your Malts? I have a few in my gallery; take a look!


I have posted an album of my Malteses! Some are in long coats (getting there anyway), the girls are in short coats: Nuage, our rehomed baby came shaved off, I mean not a single hair on her!!! D'Jollee's coat was not coming in very nicely so I cut it down to about one inch and I think it is coming back quite nicely!
Do not have a Spoo yet, but I am on a waiting list for a black _little_ girl for next Spring!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

They are all so cute! I just love them, but decided to go with another big dog (I have a Rottweiler too). I think if you can handle 5 Maltese, you should be able to groom a Standard Poodle! I was hoping to get my pup in Feb, but I may end up waiting until Sept.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

i ama professional groomer, soon to be owner of a spoo too and have many longer maltese clients. i would say poodle coat id more forgiving in that you can get a lot of tangles/matts out with recirc, hv, good product and once you straighten that coat the knots slide out. but all my maltese mat easy, and even if they groomed regular, with all my tricks i would say i dont get mats/tangles out as easily. so if you are able to keep malt in good shape you should be able to keep poodle. i think the trick is the weekly/biweekly bath and blowdry. if you let them airdry or crate dry its way easier to mat and harder to brush out. i let the water/product and hv do my work fo rme and less coat damage means less mats .


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Making a poodle clip look nice is SO much easier than making a maltese clip look nice. Maltese hair is so hard for me to scissor nicely! It just doesn't fluff the same!

(Also, old thread alert!)


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

*Grooming*

Maybe a poodle is harder to groom.
It takes my dad 3 hours to trim my poodles hair.


----------

